
Trying Not to Try (2014) - sperant
http://m.nautil.us/issue/10/mergers--acquisitions/trying-not-to-try
======
okket
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418732)

